# Pessary Change



## raidaste (Jan 9, 2013)

What's the most appropriate way to capture this type of srv? The patient comes in w/ no complaints. The pessary is removed, cleaned and replaced. She's to come back in 6wks for reck. What's the DX and what procedure can I charge for this?


----------



## dswanson (Jan 9, 2013)

was the vagina irrigated or was the pessary just cleaned? 

If the vagina was irrigate, you would use 57150.  No e/m code if that is all that was done with no complaints/problems or review of medical history,

If no irrigation was done, you would bill the appropriate e/m level ---depending on her medical history, etc.  

The dx would depend on her reason for the pessary - stress incont, prolapse, etc


----------



## raidaste (Jan 9, 2013)

S:        The patient is here for pessary change.                               

O:   The pessary was removed, cleansed, and replaced without difficulty.        
No problems noted. No discharge. No urinary tract infection symptoms.           

A:   Pessary change.                                                            

P:   Return to clinic in six weeks for recheck.                                 


This was the note that I rec'd, nothing more!


----------

